# Stage Management Student



## Kathryn McGinness (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys I'm taking a course in Stage management for my Drama degree. Question for all of the seasoned Stage Mangers out there: What would you say are the necessities to being a good SM?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 28, 2016)

Kathryn McGinness said:


> Question for all of the seasoned Stage Mangers out there: What would you say are the necessities to being a good SM?


Attention to detil and accurcy.

See also http://smnetwork.org/forum/homework-help/please-do-not-use-these-questions/


----------



## petercav17 (Jan 28, 2016)

Establishing with the crew how cues and standby's will be called and whether or not they should be acknowledged. Also understanding music and being able to anticipate musical changes like buttons and bumps.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 29, 2016)

Communication, especially between departments. Making sure that everyone is on the same page. In the Educational and Community Theater realm I find that it is also essential that the SM help facilitate a "We're all in this together" mentality between Actors and the Techs. If an SM encourages the "Us vs Them" mentality, it can take all the fun out of working a show really quickly. SM is the perfect person to act as a mediator.


----------



## Toffee (Feb 1, 2016)

Being able to keep a level head at all times and able to problem solve in the middle of the craziest parts of shows. Communication is also very key between departments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmentele (Feb 3, 2016)

Patience and a love for details....


----------



## seanandkate (Feb 3, 2016)

The 4 pillars: Anticipate, communicate, remain calm, assume nothing.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Feb 4, 2016)

Cool head under pressure, good problem solving ability, capacity to multi-task, excellent communication skills, tact!


----------

